# [SOLVED] Lenovo W530 USB not recognized

## ToeiRei

Hi Guys,

having a Lenovo W530 here with a strange issue: Half of the USB Ports aren't working.

dmesg shows a couple of lines like that:

 *Quote:*   

> [    3.735272] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd
> 
> [    3.837226] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -11
> 
> [    4.040164] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -11
> ...

 

google says, that's because of some USB ports being overloaded but the same stuff works using windows... I'm running out of ideas.

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/AebdLWYk

kernel config: http://bpaste.net/show/59032/

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [Quadro K2000M] (rev a1)

02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 08)

02:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)

```

----------

## audiodef

This isn't a direct solution, but it might help: Pappy's Kernel Seeds. You'll get a more efficient kernel, and Pappy covers the section on USB drivers pretty well.

----------

## cach0rr0

backing up a bit - 

do they work from a livecd of any sort? say, sysrescuecd? 

i ask, because im wondering if maybe this isnt the difference between UHCI and OHCI

I have one system (asus) where, if i have UHCI loaded, my 1.1 interfaces will not work at all

so I must use OHCI, and nuke UHCI entirely

UHCI will load just fine, but nothing will work. 

is a shot in the dark, but worth looking at i guess

my thought with the livecd is we can figure out what it's using, and go from there.

----------

## ToeiRei

good idea in theory:

USB works in sysresccd - kernel config grep here:

```
root@sysresccd /root % grep EHCI kernel-3.6.6-alt311-amd64.conf 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

root@sysresccd /root % grep UHCI kernel-3.6.6-alt311-amd64.conf 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

looks like they use both.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> good idea in theory:
> 
> USB works in sysresccd - kernel config grep here:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

what's sysrescuecd show as the in-use driver (lspci -kvv) ?

i think I(we?) may be chasing a dead end here, but who knows.

----------

## ToeiRei

Let's see what we got...

```
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

```

So that's XHCI for USB3 and EHCI for the rest; Same as in my kernel...

----------

## ToeiRei

I'm running out of ideas by now...

----------

## ToeiRei

It's a known bug in RedHat

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=532582

at least the solution worked

----------

